# Steve Harvey



## funtimes (Sep 15, 2012)

I just read Steve Harvey's "Think Like a Man, Act Like a Lady" and it is a wonderful book. I really suggest that everyone, men and women, read this book. It gives some great insight into relationships. It is more geared towards those who are are single though. I still found great advice in it and you can do. Not a long read either, I think less than 200 pages.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Steve Harvey is a traitor for giving up these secrets...

I haven't read his book and never will cause I'm a dude, but a lot of what I saw in the movie is true. Traitor I tell you.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

A lot of people wont like him because he speaks the truth.

Guys don't like him because he exposes the tricks of their " game."

Women don't like him because he advises them to wait 90 days for sex.

But the truth is that single women accept everytime , the nasty things men do to them. 
What boggles my mind is that they will still perform all sort of sex acts to please these men who continue disrespect them.

As a general rule,men don't take disrespect from anybody.
Why do women love men who disrespect them?
Beats me.
Therin lies the real double standard.


----------

